# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ευβοϊκός [Λέρος - Evoicos, Leros]

## Apostolos

Φίλος του φόρουμ μας έστειλε μία εκπληκτική παντοφλίτσα σε άγνωστο λιμάνι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε ειναι ότι το λεωφορείο ανήκει στο ΚΤΕΛ ¶νδρου!!!

Ζητάμε λοιπόν απο τους γκουρού του φόρουμ να μας βρούν πληροφορίες και λύσεις!!!
evoicos.jpg
Copyright Μουσείο Μπενάκη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλος του φόρουμ μας έστειλε μία εκπληκτική παντοφλίτσα σε άγνωστο λιμάνι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε ειναι ότι το λεωφορείο ανήκει στο ΚΤΕΛ ¶νδρου!!!
> 
> Ζητάμε λοιπόν απο τους γκουρού του φόρουμ να μας βρούν πληροφορίες και λύσεις!!!
> evoicos.jpg
> Copyright Μουσείο Μπενάκη


Αποστολε, τι απιθανη συγκυρια... Ειμαι ετοιμος να ανεβασω ενα καινουριο θεμα με ολα τα πλοια του 1963 και ιδου εσυ στελνεις τον Ευβοικο!!!


*ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ*
(648 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο *Αρκιτσα προς Αιδηψο*



 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79544

----------


## Apostolos

Είδατε??? Το nautilia.gr μπορεί πάντα να συγχρονίζετε σαν μια καλορυθμισμένη μηχανή του χρόνου!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αποστολε, τι απιθανη συγκυρια... Ειμαι ετοιμος να ανεβασω ενα καινουριο θεμα με ολα τα πλοια του 1963 και ιδου εσυ στελνεις τον Ευβοικο!!!
> 
> 
> *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ*
> (648 τοννοι)
> Πορθμειο απο *Αρκιτσα προς Αιδηψο*


Δρομολογια των πορθμειων Αρκιτσης (Αρκιτσας)−Αιδηψου τον Αυγουστο 1965

19650821 Arkitsa.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο ναυπηγος Αλεξ Φιλιππου σημειωνει στα χαρτια του (_Διαδρομη ενος αιωνα_, του γυιου του Κ. Φιλιππου) οτι δουλεψε στην μετασκευη του ferry boat _Ευβοικος_. Αναφερει οτι το πλοιο ηταν ενα παλιο μεταγωγικο του πολεμου, ενα *LCΤ4*. Ιδου μερικες φωτογραφιες τετοιων πλοιων.


LCT4b.jpg

LCT4c.jpg

LCT 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω ειδηση για το *Ευβοικος* απο τις 15 Απριλιου 1958. Τοτε περασε στην γραμμη Ιτεας− Γαλαξειδιου−Αιγιου!

19590415 Euvoikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προ πεντηκονταετιας το _Ευβοικος_ ηταν ενα σπουδαιο φερρυ μπωτ, οπως ηταν και το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*, το *Ερετρια*, το _Θαλεια_, το *Μακεδονια*, το *Ελενη,* κλπ. Οι σελιδες των εφημεριδων ηταν γεματες με νεα για το πλοιο _Ευβοικος_.  Πρωτα, πρωτα, *Τα εγκαινια το πλοιου στις 27 Απριλιου 1953 στην Χαλκιδα*... Και μετα...

Τα δρομολογια του;

*Καλαμος-Αλιβερι*  (28/4/1953)
19530428 Euvoikos.jpg

*Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα*  (19/10/1956)
19561019 Euvoikos.jpg

*Ιτεα−Γαλαξειδι-Αιγιο* (15/4/1958)
Ιδε το προηγουμανο ποστ.

*Ωρωπος-Ερετρια*  (2/8/1958  και 31/10/1958)
19580802 Euvoikos.jpg19581031 Euvoikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω το* Ευβοικος* σε μια ιστορικη γραμμη, απο το Αιγιο στην Ιτεα και το Γαλαξιδι. Εδω δυο δρομολογια απο τις 24 Μαιου 1959 και τις 25 Ιουλιου 1959.

19590524 Euvoikos.jpg

19590725 Euvoikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To πορθμείο αυτό αρχικά ανήκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. (Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού) και ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια ο ΟΔΙΣΥ εκποίησε ορισμένα αποβατικά που είχαν ονόματα νησιών (ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ) παρόμοια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το Π.Ν. για δικά του αποβατικά. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως κάποια από τα αποβατικά του ΟΔΙΣΥ να είχαν περάσει και από το Π.Ν. με τα ίδια ή άλλα ονόματα.

Το ΛΕΡΟΣ εκποιήθηκε το 1953 σε ιδιώτες οπότε και πήρε το όνομα ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ. Μεταξύ άλλων ταξίδεψε για τον Π.Παναγιωτάκη, τα Πορθμεία Ελλάδος κλπ μέχρι που το 1980 πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To πορθμείο αυτό αρχικά ανήκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. (Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού) και ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια ο ΟΔΙΣΥ εκποίησε ορισμένα αποβατικά που είχαν ονόματα νησιών (ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ) παρόμοια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το Π.Ν. για δικά του αποβατικά. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως κάποια από τα αποβατικά του ΟΔΙΣΥ να είχαν περάσει και από το Π.Ν. με τα ίδια ή άλλα ονόματα.
> 
> Το ΛΕΡΟΣ εκποιήθηκε το 1953 σε ιδιώτες οπότε και πήρε το όνομα ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ. Μεταξύ άλλων ταξίδεψε για τον Π.Παναγιωτάκη, τα Πορθμεία Ελλάδος κλπ μέχρι που το 1980 πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.


Στην *Ελευθερια* της 20ης Μαρτιου 1948 βρισκουμε μια ανακοινωση για εκποιηση του *Λερος* αντι 3.000 αγγλικων λιρων. 
19480320 Leros.jpg

Ναναι το ιδιο;
Μπορει και ναι, μπορει και οχι, γιατι στις εφημεριδες αναφερεται και ενα ξυλινο πετρελαιοκινητο με το ονομα *Λερος*.
Εδω στις 13 Φεβρουαριου 1948.
19480213 auctions.jpg

19480213 auctions.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Ευβοικος  στην Ηγουμενιτσα   σε παλια καρτποσταλ

_ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To πορθμείο αυτό αρχικά ανήκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. (Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού) και ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια ο ΟΔΙΣΥ εκποίησε ορισμένα αποβατικά που είχαν ονόματα νησιών (ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ) παρόμοια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το Π.Ν. για δικά του αποβατικά. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως κάποια από τα αποβατικά του ΟΔΙΣΥ να είχαν περάσει και από το Π.Ν. με τα ίδια ή άλλα ονόματα.
> 
> Το ΛΕΡΟΣ εκποιήθηκε το 1953 σε ιδιώτες οπότε και πήρε το όνομα ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ. Μεταξύ άλλων ταξίδεψε για τον Π.Παναγιωτάκη, τα Πορθμεία Ελλάδος κλπ μέχρι που το 1980 πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.


Πολύ σημαντικό το ότι μάθαμε κάτι για το παρελθόν του _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, που αφορά την περίοδο πριν την μετασκευή του και την πρώτη του δρομολόγηση το 1953 στη γραμμή Καλάμου - Αλιβερίου. Λογικά, μιας και δεν αναφέρεται ανάμεσα στα 12 πολεμικά αποβατικά τύπου LCT Mk4 που είχαν παραχωρηθεί από την Βρετανία στην χώρα μας αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β.Π.Π., θα πρόκειται για κάποιο πλοίο που "ξέμεινε" - εγκαταλείφθηκε εδώ μετά τον πόλεμο, λόγω ίσως εκτεταμένων ζημιών (έχω διαβάσει και για άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις). Ένα ερώτημα βέβαια που προκύπτει, είναι το αν -ως ΛΕΡΟΣ- είχε παραχωρηθεί από τον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. για κάποια χρόνια στο Π.Ν. μέχρι την εκποίηση του σε ιδιώτες, ή αν τα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από την λήξη του πολέμου έως το 1953 παρέμενε κάπου παροπλισμένο και ανενεργό.     




> Στην *Ελευθερια* της 20ης Μαρτιου 1948 βρισκουμε μια ανακοινωση για εκποιηση του *Λερος* αντι 3.000 αγγλικων λιρων. 
> Ναναι το ιδιο; Μπορει και ναι, μπορει και οχι, γιατι στις εφημεριδες αναφερεται και ενα ξυλινο πετρελαιοκινητο με το ονομα *Λερος*.


Λογικά δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο. Υποθέτω πως είναι κάπως δύσκολο να έχει εκποιηθεί το πλοίο δύο φορές, μία το 1948 και μία το 1953.

----------


## Ellinis

Yπάρχει και η περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ του Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να είχαν παραχωρηθεί σε αυτόν (στο κράτος) από την Αγγλία όταν της τα επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. 
Τα αποβατικά που παρέλαβε μετά τον πόλεμο το Π.Ν. ήταν με τη μέθοδο lend-lease και όταν έπαυε να τα χρειάζεται, τα επέστρεφε στον ιδιοκτήτη που παρέμενε η Αγγλία. 
Έτσι, υπάρχει περίπτωση τα ΛΕΡΟΣ, ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ να είναι από τα πρώην Α/Β ΠΑΛΑΙΟΧΩΡΙ, ΚΟΜΕΝΟ, ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ τα οποία επέστρεψε το Π.Ν. στους Άγγλους γύρω στο 1952. Καθώς θα τους ήταν σίγουρα πλεονάζοντα, μπορεί να τα δώσαν στο κράτος και όταν τα πήρε ο Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. να τα μετονόμασε πριν τα πουλήσει σε ιδιώτες. 
Αυτό είναι μόνο μια θεωρία βέβαια που μένει να αποδειχτεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πρώτο ποστ που άνοιξε το παρόν θέμα,




> Φίλος του φόρουμ μας έστειλε μία εκπληκτική παντοφλίτσα σε άγνωστο λιμάνι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε ειναι ότι το λεωφορείο ανήκει στο ΚΤΕΛ ¶νδρου!!!
> 
> Ζητάμε λοιπόν απο τους γκουρού του φόρουμ να μας βρούν πληροφορίες και λύσεις!!!
> evoicos.jpg
> Copyright Μουσείο Μπενάκη


βλέπουμε _φωτό_ του πλοίου (πιθανότατα από το λιμάνι της Καρύστου) στην οποία διακρίνουμε ότι δεν είχε ακόμα διαμορφωθεί ο χώρος των επιβατών (σαλόνι) κάτω από την γέφυρα, κάτι βέβαια που έγινε αργότερα όπως μπορούμε να δούμε σε αυτή _την φωτό_ από την Ηγουμενίτσα αλλά _και σε αυτή_ από την Ερέτρια (η φωτό από την Ερέτρια είχε παρατεθεί παλαιότερα και στο topic _"Ιστορικές φωτο από τα λιμάνια του Εύβοικου"_ χωρίς να είχε αναγνωριστεί τότε το πλοίο).

Άρα στο _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ είχαν γίνει δύο μετασκευές στην δεκαετία του '50, η πρώτη από την αρχική του μορφή σε αυτήν που το βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου (???), και η δεύτερη στην μορφή που το βλέπουμε στην Ηγουμενίτσα και στην Ερέτρια. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε για ποιά μετασκευή από τις δύο έκανε λόγο ο αείμνηστος Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου.




> Ο ναυπηγος Αλεξ Φιλιππου σημειωνει στα χαρτια του (_Διαδρομη ενος αιωνα_, του γυιου του Κ. Φιλιππου) οτι δουλεψε στην μετασκευη του ferry boat _Ευβοικος_.


Να προσθέσουμε ότι το πλοίο είχε πιθανότατα δεχθεί και τρίτη μετασκευή (την δεκαετία του '60 ???) κατά την οποία είχε διαμορφωθεί - κλείσει και ο χώρος της πρύμης τον οποίον στην φωτό από την Ερέτρια βλέπουμε ακόμα ανοιχτό.

Τέλος, σύμφωνα με στοιχεία από τον φίλο _Εμμανουήλ_, εγγράφηκε στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά τον _Αύγουστο 1952_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1218_, ενώ διέθετε και ΙΜΟ number με τον οποίον βρίσκουμε στοιχεία του πλοίου στις βάσεις δεδομένων.




> *IMO number : 5110472
> Name of the ship : EVOIKOS
> Type of ship : PASSENGERS SHIP
> Gross tonnage : 531 tons
> Year of build : 1943
> Last known flag : GREECE*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ευβοικος* στην Κερκυρα απο το http://www.corfuland.gr
Ευβοικος.jpg

Ιδου και μια αλλη ανακοινωση δρομολογιων του πορθμειου στην γραμμη Κερκυρας-Ηγουμενιτσης απο την *Ελευθερια* της 19ης Οκτωβριου 1956.
19561019 Euvoikos.jpg

Το πλοιο ειχε ξεκινησει το 1953 στην παλαι ποτε γραμμη Αλιβεριου-Καλαμου! (ιδε επισης http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?115590). Εδω στην _Ελευθερια_ απο τις 28 Απριλιου 1953.
19530428 Euvoikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ σημαντικό το ότι μάθαμε κάτι για το παρελθόν του _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, που αφορά την περίοδο πριν την μετασκευή του και την πρώτη του δρομολόγηση το 1953 στη γραμμή Καλάμου - Αλιβερίου. Λογικά, μιας και δεν αναφέρεται ανάμεσα στα 12 πολεμικά αποβατικά τύπου LCT Mk4 που είχαν παραχωρηθεί από την Βρετανία στην χώρα μας αμέσως μετά την λήξη του Β.Π.Π., θα πρόκειται για κάποιο πλοίο που "ξέμεινε" - εγκαταλείφθηκε εδώ μετά τον πόλεμο, λόγω ίσως εκτεταμένων ζημιών (έχω διαβάσει και για άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις). Ένα ερώτημα βέβαια που προκύπτει, είναι το αν -ως ΛΕΡΟΣ- είχε παραχωρηθεί από τον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ. για κάποια χρόνια στο Π.Ν. μέχρι την εκποίηση του σε ιδιώτες, ή αν τα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από την λήξη του πολέμου έως το 1953 παρέμενε κάπου παροπλισμένο και ανενεργό.     
> Λογικά δεν μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο. Υποθέτω πως είναι κάπως δύσκολο να έχει εκποιηθεί το πλοίο δύο φορές, μία το 1948 και μία το 1953.


Μια ενδιαφερουσα καταχωρηση για το* Ευβοικος* στην _Καθημερινη_ στις 9 Φεβρουαριου 1954 που δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι τοτε ηταν ακομη στην παλια γραμμη Αλιβεριου-Καλαμου... Ποσο αλλαξαν τα πραγματα σε 60 χρονια.. Τωρα δεν υπαρχει καν ενδιαφερον να γινουν δρομολογια στην γραμμη Ερετριας-Ωρωπου!

19540209 Euvoikos Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ, αλλά στην Κέρκυρα.
Μήπως είναι αναγνωρίσιμο το πλοίο στο 2ο πλάνο;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ, αλλά στην Κέρκυρα.
> Μήπως είναι αναγνωρίσιμο το πλοίο στο 2ο πλάνο;


Νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη φωτογραφια του* ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ* που εχουμε δει εδω στο nautilia.gr, πολυ καλυτερη απο τις αλλες με τον καταπελτη κατω.

Δεν θυμουμαι πια αν εχω δειξει αυτη την καταχωρηση για τα δρομολογια του πλοιου *ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ* απο την "Εφημεριδα των Ειδησεων" Κερκυρας της 3ης Ιανουαριου 1959.

19590103 Ευβοικος Εφημ των Ειδησεων Κερκυρας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μήπως είναι αναγνωρίσιμο το πλοίο στο 2ο πλάνο;


Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ είναι με τα σινιάλα της Home Lines του Ευγενίδη

----------


## george_kerkyra

Προσπαθώντας να συγκεράσω ότι υπάρχει στο site για τον ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟ  και να προσθέσω μερικά για τη "θητεία" του στην Κέρκυρα, βρήκα στις τοπικές εφημερίδες του 1955 μερικά ενδιαφέροντα:
1) Στις 7 Ιούνη του 1955 εγκαινιάζεται η γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα με το αρματαγωγό ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ του τότε Β.Ν. (με πλήρωμα του Β.Ν.)
2) Το Δεκέμβρη το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ βγαίνει εκτός λόγω βλάβης
3) Η δρομολόγησή του προκαλεί απεργία των λιμενεργατών οι οποίοι  αντιμετωπίζουν απολύσεις (ήδη υπήρχαν απολύσεις λόγω της χρήσης σιλό στους κυλινδρόμυλους)
4) Σε όλα τα δημοσιεύματα του τοπικού τύπου δεν αναφέρεται το όνομα του πλοίου (μόνο στα ρεπορτάζ για την ημέρα των εγκαινίων το βρίσκουμε). Πάντα αναφέρεται ως "Φέρρυ μπωτ".  
5) Το Δεκέμβρη του 1955 υπάρχει δημοπρασία του Λιμενικού Ταμείου (άγονη την πρώτη φορά) για το γερανό του Ταμείου προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε φέρρυ-μπωτ (προφανώς πρόκειται για το γνωστό Ο/Γ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που υπάρχει σε καρτ ποστά δημοσιευμένες στο site)

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να επεκτείνω την έρευνα στο 1956 για  να δω πότε ακριβώς ήλθε ο ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ

Για το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ............
> 
> Για το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ υπάρχει κάτι;


Φυσικα 

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* (1944 - IMO 5400097 - Ν.Π.2077 -- Πρώην LCT 1227, Α/Β 1227, ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ (L 246)

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D1%C9%D6%CF%D3

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε δυο ωραίες πόζες του ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ να φθάνει στην Ιτέα το καλοκαίρι του 1960 από δυο σλάιντ της Elva Hunting

evoic2.jpg evoic1.jpg

Στην πηγή θα βρείτε περισσότερες εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου με τίτλο "Gulf of Corinth" και "Itea", οπως αυτοί με τους ναύτες να διπλώνουν το μουσαμά...

evoikos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες και ιστορικές φωτο από το φίλο Ellinis. :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Ζωντανές φώτο που έρχονται απο το μακρινό παρελθόν... Πόσες τέτοιες άραγε θα υπάρχουν ανά τον κόσμο που δεν έχουν βγει ή δεν θα βγουν ποτέ στην δημοσιότητα;

----------


## sotos89

Για την ιστορία να πουμε οτι το πλοιο διέθεται 2 μηχανες μαρκας Paxman 500 ιππων εκαστη περιπου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Ευβοικος* στις 14 Οκτωβριου 1955 (Καθημερινη).  Επιτηδες αφηνω να φανουν και ορισμενες αλλες ανακοινωσεις για να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα την ιστορια της ακτοπλοιας μας στην δεκαετια του 1950.

19551014 Ευβοικος Καθημερινη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κράτησε επί πολλά χρόνια η αναζήτηση της ταυτότητας του φέρρυ στην φωτό,

Ferry.jpg

ακριβώς πέντε (5) μιας και Δεκέμβριο του 2010 την είχα πρωτοπαραθέσει στο φόρουμ shipfriends. Έκτοτε είχαν ακολουθήσει διάφορες υποθέσεις για την ταυτοποίηση του, άκαρπες όμως και λανθασμένες. Όπως για παράδειγμα εδώ στο nautilia, στο θέμα του ΡΟΔΟΣ πριν τρία περίπου χρόνια.




> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το _picasa_ (από όπου ...ξετρυπώθηκε τυχαία εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, κατά την διάρκεια μίας πολύωρης αναζήτησης) και ανήκει στον χρήστη _Carole_. Η λεζάντα της αναγράφει "Ferry heading to Attica" και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο άλμπουμ με τίτλο : "Greece related 1977 - 1985". 
> 
> Πιθανολογώ, ότι το απεικονιζόμενο πλοίο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα Ρίου - Αντίρριου και όχι στην "Αττική", και πιστεύω ακόμα (με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν) ότι πρόκειται για το _ΡΟΔΟΣ_. Κάποια γνώμη, κάποιος ???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139827
> _Πηγή : picasa - Χρήστης : Carole_


Τελικά το φέρρυ στην γραμμή Ρίου Αντίρριου στην φωτό δεν ήταν το ΡΟΔΟΣ, αλλά -πέραν πάσης πλέον αμφιβολίας- το φέρρυ του παρόντος θέματος, το θρυλικό _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, μετά από την τρίτη μετασκευή που είχε δεχθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Eνα πρόσφατο απόκτημα από υπαίθριο παλαιοπώλη στο Μοναστήρακι. Μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς που είναι τραβηγμένη;

Evoicos XL.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας αυτο που βλεπω  μου θυμιζει το εξωκκλησι των Αγιων Κωνσταντινου και Ελενης  στο νησακι του Αγιου Κωνσταντινου στον κολπο της  Ιτεας _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας αυτο που βλεπω  μου θυμιζει το εξωκκλησι των Αγιων Κωνσταντινου και Ελενης  στο νησακι του Αγιου Κωνσταντινου στον κολπο της  Ιτεας _



Ορθοτατα. Μαλλον γυριζοντας απο το Γαλαξιδι. Γυρω στο 1959.

19590725 Euvoikos.jpgag-konstantinos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _Στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας αυτο που βλεπω  μου θυμιζει το εξωκκλησι των Αγιων Κωνσταντινου και Ελενης  στο νησακι του Αγιου Κωνσταντινου στον κολπο της  Ιτεας _


Εξαιρετικός!  :Beguiled:  Πριν δυο τρεις εβδομάδες πέρασα από εκεί και το χάζευα, αλλά δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου σε αυτό...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ευβοικος σλαιντ στο ebay

_s-l1600.jpg


β€‹http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Sli...gAAOSwUBlZtZ-d

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπουδαία εικόνα !!! Μία εκ των δύο - τριών μόνο που έχουμε δει το πλοίο στην τελική του μορφή (μετά μετασκευών). Τραβηγμένη προφανώς σε Ρίο ή Αντίρριο αφού δίπλα του διακρίνεται και το _ΣΟΦΡΑΣ_ (μετέπειτα ΕΛΕΝΗ).

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο υπέροχες φωτο του Ευβοϊκού που ανέβασε στο fb ο Φώτης Ράπτης 

ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ-01.jpg ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ-02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάπου στην δεκαετία '50. Το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ εν πλω προς Κέρκυρα σε μία ιστορική φωτογραφία από το corfuland.gr.

Evoikos.jpg
_Πηγή : corfuland.gr_

Σίγουρα άλλα ήταν τα στάνταρ ασφαλείας εκείνα τα χρόνια, η αγωνία όμως σε παρόμοιο θέαμα που θα αντίκριζε ο κάθε καπετάνιος από την γέφυρα του (μπας και κανένας ...φουντάρει !!!), είναι πιστεύω διαχρονική. Οι δύο άκρες της πλώρης, ή τα "μαγαζιά" αν προτιμάτε, γεμάτα από επιβάτες, και εντύπωση προκαλεί το ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα μακριά από την Κέρκυρα, δεν είναι να πεις ότι φτάνει στο λιμάνι και ο κόσμος μαζεύτηκε μπροστά.

Άλλες εποχές.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* και *ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* ανηκαν στην ιδια εταιρεια μια εποχη, στα _ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΕΠΕ._
Εφημεριδα _Αθηναικη_, 30 Μαιου 1959.  


19590530 Ευβοικος Κερκυρα Αθηναικη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή στην σπουδαία φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε πρόσφατα ο _Ellinis_ με το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ στο λιμάνι του Αλιβερίου στην Εύβοια. Σπουδαία διότι είναι η μοναδική (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα) του πλοίου στο Αλιβέρι, αλλά και διότι πιθανότατα μας δίνει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα νέα στοιχεία ως προς το ιστορικό του.




> Mια μακρινή πόζα από το λιμανάκι του Αλιβεριου  όπου φαίνεται δεμένη και μια "παντόφλα" πολεμικών καταβολών...
> 
> aliveri.jpg


Όπως γνωρίζαμε και είχε αναφερθεί σε παλαιότερο ποστ στο παρόν θέμα, το πλοίο είχε εκποιηθεί από το κράτος σε ιδιώτες το _1953_ και τότε είχε πάρει το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, ενώ τον Απρίλιο της ίδιας χρονιάς είχε εγκαινιάσει – ανοίξει την γραμμή Αλιβερίου – Καλάμου (Αγίων Αποστόλων).

Αν δεχθούμε ότι η φωτογραφία στο Αλιβέρι είχε τραβηχτεί την περίοδο _1953-1954_ όταν το πλοίο δούλευε στην εκεί γραμμή, και όχι –λόγου χάριν- σε κάποιο μεμονωμένο ταξίδι του σε μετέπειτα χρονολογία (η γραμμή έκλεισε οριστικά το 1954), τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν, πρώτον, η γραμμή του Αλιβερίου να μην ήταν η πρώτη του πλοίου, και δεύτερον, να είχε εκποιηθεί και πάρει το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ πριν το _1953_. Αυτός ο συλλογισμός μου στηρίζεται στο ότι στην φωτογραφία το πλοίο έχει δεχθεί ήδη την δεύτερη μετασκευή του, ενώ έχουμε δει και την φωτογραφία του πριν από αυτήν την μετασκευή, και πάλι με το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, πιθανότατα στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου. 




> Φίλος του φόρουμ μας έστειλε μία εκπληκτική παντοφλίτσα σε άγνωστο λιμάνι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε ειναι ότι το λεωφορείο ανήκει στο ΚΤΕΛ Ανδρου !!!
> 
> Ζητάμε λοιπόν απο τους γκουρού του φόρουμ να μας βρούν πληροφορίες και λύσεις!!!
> evoicos.jpg
> Copyright Μουσείο Μπενάκη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία όμορφη νοσταλγική εικόνα που δεν χρειάζεται περιγραφή, μιας και μας αφηγείται από μόνη της.

0001_PR.jpg

Από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, αγορασμένη χθες στο Μοναστηράκι.

----------


## CORFU

Μήπως η φωτο έχει σχέση με το Νο 5 ???
716D3C79-FB6B-41FE-9016-5B34BCA7F138.jpg


> Προσπαθώντας να συγκεράσω ότι υπάρχει στο site για τον ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟ  και να προσθέσω μερικά για τη "θητεία" του στην Κέρκυρα, βρήκα στις τοπικές εφημερίδες του 1955 μερικά ενδιαφέροντα:
> 1) Στις 7 Ιούνη του 1955 εγκαινιάζεται η γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα με το αρματαγωγό ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ του τότε Β.Ν. (με πλήρωμα του Β.Ν.)
> 2) Το Δεκέμβρη το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ βγαίνει εκτός λόγω βλάβης
> 3) Η δρομολόγησή του προκαλεί απεργία των λιμενεργατών οι οποίοι  αντιμετωπίζουν απολύσεις (ήδη υπήρχαν απολύσεις λόγω της χρήσης σιλό στους κυλινδρόμυλους)
> 4) Σε όλα τα δημοσιεύματα του τοπικού τύπου δεν αναφέρεται το όνομα του πλοίου (μόνο στα ρεπορτάζ για την ημέρα των εγκαινίων το βρίσκουμε). Πάντα αναφέρεται ως "Φέρρυ μπωτ".  
> 5) Το Δεκέμβρη του 1955 υπάρχει δημοπρασία του Λιμενικού Ταμείου (άγονη την πρώτη φορά) για το γερανό του Ταμείου προκειμένου να μετατραπεί σε φέρρυ-μπωτ (προφανώς πρόκειται για το γνωστό Ο/Γ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που υπάρχει σε καρτ ποστά δημοσιευμένες στο site)
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να επεκτείνω την έρευνα στο 1956 για  να δω πότε ακριβώς ήλθε ο ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ
> 
> Για το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## CORFU

Τελικά είναι το Μήλος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακαλυψαμε και αλλες παλιες φωτογραφιες του *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* στις αρχες της καριερας του, κυριως στο Αλιβερι και/η στον Καλαμο.
Απο την σελιδα της παλιας Κυμης οπως αναρτηθηκαν απο την κα Λιτα Αγγελετου στο Facebook.


Ευβοικος στο Αλιβερι.jpg
Ευβοικος στο Αλιβερι 2.jpg
Ευβοικος συτο Αλιβερι 3.jpg

*ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* 28/4/1953

19530428 Euvoikos.jpg

*ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* 9/2/1954  (Καθημερινη)

19540209 Euvoikos Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλες φωτογραφιες του *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* στις αρχες της καριερας του.
Απο την σελιδα της παλιας Κυμης οπως αναρτηθηκαν απο την κα Λιτα Αγγελετου στο Facebook.

Ευβοικος.jpg

Ευβοικος2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του *ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ* απο το Facebook (Συλλεκτικα)


Ευβοικος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το Αλιβέρι που μας παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas. Και όχι μόνο από άποψη εικόνων από το παρελθόν, αλλά κυρίως γιατί μας δίνουν νέα στοιχεία για το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ και αποκαλύπτουν -δέκα χρόνια μετά την πρώτη δημοσίευση της- τον τόπο λήψης μίας ιστορικής φωτό.

Κατ' αρχάς, σημαντικότατη (αν και δεν της φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά !!!) _αυτή η φωτογραφία_, μιας και μπορούμε σαφέστατα να διακρίνουμε το πλοίο μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή του, όταν και είχε κατασκευαστεί μόνο το ντεκ της γέφυρας και όχι ακόμα το σαλόνι στο από κάτω ντεκ. Το πλοίο δηλαδή βρισκόταν ακόμα στην μορφή που το βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω ιστορική φωτογραφία που είχε παρατεθεί στο πρώτο ποστ που είχε ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα πριν δέκα χρόνια.  




> Φίλος του φόρουμ μας έστειλε μία εκπληκτική παντοφλίτσα σε άγνωστο λιμάνι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε ειναι ότι το λεωφορείο ανήκει στο ΚΤΕΛ Ανδρου!!!
> 
> Ζητάμε λοιπόν απο τους γκουρού του φόρουμ να μας βρούν πληροφορίες και λύσεις!!!
> evoicos.jpg
> Copyright Μουσείο Μπενάκη


Αυτή η φωτό που μας είχε παραθέσει ο Απόστολος, παρέμενε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χωρίς να έχει ποτέ υπάρξει βέβαιη και σαφής αναγνώριση του τόπου λήψης. Προσωπικά, υπέθετα ότι ήταν τραβηγμένη στην Κάρυστο (το είχα αναφέρει στο ποστ Νο 37) και όταν το ίδιο είχα υποθέσει πριν χρόνια και σε άλλο φόρουμ, είχε υπάρξει "συμπόρευση" σε αυτήν την πιθανότητα. Με την παράθεση όμως _αυτής της φωτογραφίας_ από τον φίλο Nicholas Peppas μπορούμε πλέον να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι δεν ήταν στην Κάρυστο αλλά στο _Αλιβέρι_, παρατηρώντας πολύ απλά τον λιμενοβραχίονα που βρίσκεται πίσω από το πλοίο σε σχέση βέβαια με τις γωνίες λήψης των δύο φωτογραφιών.

Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε πλέον να προσθέσουμε στο ιστορικό του πλοίου, ότι τον Απρίλη του 1953 που εγκαινίασε την γραμμή Καλάμου Αλιβερίου, είχε δεχθεί μικρή μετασκευή (μόνο με την κατασκευή του ντεκ γέφυρας), το 1954 δέχθηκε από την εταιρεία Φιλίππου την επόμενη του μετασκευή (διαμόρφωση ντεκ σαλονιού), επέστρεψε στην γραμμή του Αλιβερίου, και δούλεψε εκεί μέχρι το 1955 - 1956 όταν και μεταδρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας.

Μας μένουν προς διερεύνηση ένα χρονικό "κενό", το που βρισκόταν δηλαδή από τον Αύγουστο του 1952 (όταν και νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά), μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 1953 που δρομολογήθηκε στο Αλιβέρι, και βέβαια το βασικότατο .....προαιώνιο (!!!) αναπάντητο ερώτημα. Ήταν τελικά το ένα από τα τέσσερα αποβατικά του Π.Ν. που "επιστράφηκαν" το 1953 στην Βρετανία, ή (για να το περιορίσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο) ένα εκ των ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣΙ, ΒΡΑΧΝΙ, ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή στην σπουδαία φωτογραφία που παρέθεσε πρόσφατα ο _Ellinis_ με το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ στο λιμάνι του Αλιβερίου στην Εύβοια. Σπουδαία διότι είναι η μοναδική (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα) του πλοίου στο Αλιβέρι, αλλά και διότι πιθανότατα μας δίνει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα νέα στοιχεία ως προς το ιστορικό του.
> 
> .......................
> 
> Όπως γνωρίζαμε και είχε αναφερθεί σε παλαιότερο ποστ στο παρόν θέμα, το πλοίο είχε εκποιηθεί από το κράτος σε ιδιώτες το _1953_ και τότε είχε πάρει το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, ενώ τον Απρίλιο της ίδιας χρονιάς είχε εγκαινιάσει – ανοίξει την γραμμή Αλιβερίου – Καλάμου (Αγίων Αποστόλων).
> 
> Αν δεχθούμε ότι η φωτογραφία στο Αλιβέρι είχε τραβηχτεί την περίοδο _1953-1954_ όταν το πλοίο δούλευε στην εκεί γραμμή, και όχι –λόγου χάριν- σε κάποιο μεμονωμένο ταξίδι του σε μετέπειτα χρονολογία (η γραμμή έκλεισε οριστικά το 1954), τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν, πρώτον, η γραμμή του Αλιβερίου να μην ήταν η πρώτη του πλοίου, και δεύτερον, να είχε εκποιηθεί και πάρει το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_ πριν το _1953_. Αυτός ο συλλογισμός μου στηρίζεται στο ότι στην φωτογραφία το πλοίο έχει δεχθεί ήδη την δεύτερη μετασκευή του, ενώ έχουμε δει και την φωτογραφία του πριν από αυτήν την μετασκευή, και πάλι με το όνομα _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, πιθανότατα στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου.


Ας προσθεσουμε σημερα δυο τρια νεα στοιχεια για το ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ολα απο μια τοπικη εφημεριδα της Κυμης, τα "_Κυμαικα Νεα"_.

Στις 15 Ιανουαριου 1956 διαβαζουμε ενα γραμμα του Λεωνιδα Καλπακα που ανακοινωνει την διακοπη εκτελεσης δρομολογιων του πλοιου απο Καλαμο στο Αλιβερι.

19560115 Ευβοικος Κυμαικα Νεα.jpg

Στην ιδια εκδοση διαβαζουμε τα δρομολογια του πλοιου.

19560115 Πορθμειο Αλιβεριου Καλαμου.jpeg

Η τριτη ανακοινωση εχει αναφερθει παλιαοτερα ηδη (_Καθημερινη_, 1953) και ανακοινωνει την αρχη του δρομολογιου απο το πλοιο.

attachment.jpg

----------

